# What am I doing wrong???



## JT62 (Sep 16, 2005)

When I try and use the resort reviews, every time I click on a resort, I have to put the password in. It's a total pain. What am I doing wrong?

Thanks

JT


----------



## debraxh (Sep 17, 2005)

Since "guest" is displayed under your username, it appears you don't have the tug username and password saved in your profile.

Follow the directions in this thread:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53

I found the review section to be flaky since the new BBS came up, and sometimes have to enter the username &  password twice to access reviews, but never for EACH review.

Hopefully this fixes your problem.


----------



## JT62 (Sep 17, 2005)

debraxh said:
			
		

> Since "guest" is displayed under your username, it appears you don't have the tug username and password saved in your profile.
> 
> Follow the directions in this thread:
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53
> ...



I'm still frustrated.......I added the password, and I still have to add the password everytime I want to read a review.

Julia


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 18, 2005)

debraxh said:
			
		

> Since "guest" is displayed under your username, it appears you don't have the tug username and password saved in your profile.



While this is good advice with regard to the bbs, the reviews and ratings are on a separate database and so your bbs profile has no effect there.

The request for review logins to "stick" for the remainder of your browser setting already has been made to the database programmer, and I expect we'll see this implemented soon.


----------



## EileenSRN (Sep 18, 2005)

Besides the member login needed for eash review, I'm seeing that not all the new reviews can be seen from the "Reviews" link. I had to go to the ratings link to get the newer reviews
Eileen


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 8, 2005)

Also, which passwords are used to access reviews?  There are so many different ones we need on TUG.  I moved and temporarily lost my file with passwords.


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 8, 2005)

Cathyb said:
			
		

> Also, which passwords are used to access reviews?  There are so many different ones we need on TUG.  I moved and temporarily lost my file with passwords.



There is one universal member password that all TUG members use to get to the portions of the website that are reserved for members.  Examples are the reviews and ratings, some files in the advice section that are reserved for members, and access to the Sightings forum here on the bbs.  This password is received via email when you join TUG, when you renew your membership, and when the password is changed periodically.

Other passwords are used when it is necessary to differentiate you from all the other TUG members.  The only two examples of this I can think of are access to your personal account on the bbs and to be able to delete or edit your own classified ad.

When in doubt, there is a password help page you can access via the TUG Help link in the red link bar at the top of all bbs pages and many other places around TUG.  Here's a *direct link*.


----------

